# Why would god want us to go through DR/DP?



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Why would he want only a select few of individuals suffer with these conditions? I'm not saying god isn't real, but if he is real I don't see why he'd let this happen.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> Why would he want only a select few of individuals suffer with these conditions? I'm not saying god isn't real, but if he is real I don't see why he'd let this happen.


First off, perhaps because God has something bigger for us in store, and perhaps because dp/dr is a ''blessing in disguise'' that we haven't unearthed yet. Secondly, (and please don't hate me for saying this), but DP/DR is NOT the worse thing that can happen to someone. And this is coming from someone who's had 24/7 consecutive DP/DR for 10 months, plus a sleuth of other mental illnesses. Just sayin....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe God is of the mind to start a creation and have it grow like a plant taking roots. Another way of saying that is this: *Evolution is the process of Creation.* Another point would be that there is free will, and life is similar. That said, I don't believe God controls our lives like puppets on strings. Whatever happens, happens. Free...


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Why would God create a hell for people to suffer in it for all eternity?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*I don't believe God controls our lives like puppets on strings*

I strongly agree. Fate/predestination has never made sense to _me_. What has happened to us is a long chain on consequences of choices made - either (directly or indirectly) by us or someone else.

For example,

I have DP because a couple guys liked to rape and terrorize little 4-year-old boys.

I have DR because of a combination of defective manufactured goods (chemicals) and a genetic weakness and/or previous injury from the above abuse. Got a little 'brain fry'.

Though I certainly have suffered dearly, I just don't see where God is to blame for this.

When reading the account of Adam and Eve, I see mankind choosing their own definitions of 'Good and Bad' instead of letting the _manufacturer_ define the parameters of successful operation of the equipment. [I don't mean to offend anyone with this - it is just my take on the matter]

*Why would God create a hell for people to suffer in it for all eternity?*

I know that plenty of religions teach this but why should we believe it? Religion is notorious for making things up for control or political reasons.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Now, dont blame me, or give me negative rep for this post, im just curious, and ive been thinking like this since i have dp/dr

Why would one believe in a 'god'
(Since it won't make sense that a good god would let us go through this, and bomb africa with aids, etc)

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> Now, dont blame me, or give me negative rep for this post, im just curious, and ive been thinking like this since i have dp/dr
> 
> Why would one believe in a 'god'
> (Since it won't make sense that a good god would let us go through this, and bomb africa with aids, etc)
> ...


It's a simple matter of freewill.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

never_giving_up said:


> Why would God create a hell for people to suffer in it for all eternity?


Hell was never meant for human beings.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

To answer the original question, sometimes in life we have to walk through hard times because it's the only way that something can change in our lives that needs to change. People in general have a tendency to believe that God and life should shower nothing but good on us all of the time. That isn't reality. Good times never test us. The measure of the strength of a person is to put them under pressure to see how they perform. You will never know how strong you are until you've been pushed to your limits and that is never a pleasant process.
There is an analogy about how a sword is made strong and how it relates to us as people who go through hard times. Basically a sword starts out as a bunch of iron that has to be put into an incredibly hot fire and heated until it's glowing red hot. It is removed from the fire and beaten until it almost breaks. It's them put back in the fire and the process repeats over and over. Each time the metal is heated and cooled it becomes strong. Each time it's beaten it takes shape. The fire removes impurities and makes it pliable. The beating compacts the metal and makes it strong. A sword is not beautiful and unbreakable at the beginning. It's only through the process of being beaten and refined that it ends up the best version of itself. The same is true for us.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Very true anology people with long term year plus dp have a very unique blessing when they finally reach recovery you get to really be thankfully for your life without going through any near death or bodily harm. You never take the little things for granted again. God will not abondon any of us even if it truly feels he has. The devils greatest accomplishment was deciving the world into thinking he does not exist and is reduced to a cute little red guy with horns. Lucifer is real and he is the reason Africa is bombed with aids not God . Yes God put this thing in motion but hes not gonna intervene till the very end he already gave us Jesus Christ. Until his secound coming this earth is the devils playground and kingdom


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

allah is the same God tecnically that the christians and the jews worship its just they dont belive in jesus being Gods son . Jahve is just another pagan god that people over the many centries turn to and create beacuse beacuse they have a need deep down to turn to a higher power so they created jahve along with countless other gods to satisfy this need of soceity. There is only one God and his son is Jesus


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

1 John 4:8 "_God is Love_" http://bible.cc/1_john/4-8.htm


----------



## tiffypoo (Jun 7, 2013)

What shall we say then? Is there unrighteousness with God? Certainly not! For He says to Moses, “I will have mercy on whomever I will have mercy, and I will have compassion on whomever I will have compassion.” So then it is not of him who wills, nor of him who runs, but of God who shows mercy. (Romans 9:14-16 NKJV)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

mmrrlla said:


> As a cultural relativist I don't deny the possibility of God. I think that if God exists, he is the one and only God of human race. God that was the god of cavemen, muslims, ancient greeks, Egyptians, and so on. Therefore he would not be based on any holy book, or he'd be based on all of them.
> We can't prove that God exists, nor can't we disprove that God exists.


It makes sense that God would NOT be based on a book. But could a book be based on God?

Years ago there was a campaign of billboards posting, "Go to the Church of Your Choice". But it struck me that what should be posted is, "Strive to Learn About God". Afterall, it isn't about what we want, it is about what is reality. Admittedly, this would take effort (its much easier to have people tell us what to do), but all relationships take effort.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

At some point in his/her life, everyone suffers. I feel the worst suffering is having a problem with one's mind -- any kind of problem. But there is endless suffering in the world.

I am not an athiest, but I would call myself an agnostic -- simply because (as someone said) I "don't know" -- I can neither prove nor disprove the existence of any God.

I do feel that if there is a God (whose God?), that God is very cruel. I am more of a Buddhist. Buddha was a man, not a God. Sensible advice. And I think God is inside of us, and we are all a part of the universe -- we are made up of the same things as stars and earth. For some reason, that gives me comfort. I don't fear death as I did as a young girl.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

> Admittedly, this would take effort (its much easier to have people tell us what to do), but all relationships take effort.


I like this Visual.

"The unexamined life is not worth living."

We need to look everywhere, an find our own peace.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

The whole why does God let us suffer thing I have never really understood. If there was no suffering, you wouldn't be able to appreciate all the good things in life, you wouldn't be able to learn lessons and life wouldn't be the journey that it is. Of course, there are some people who suffer for most of their life, and that is unfair, but I do believe that they are here for a reason even if their life consists of suffering every hour of every day. Those people may cause miracles in other people's lives just by knowing their story, which would mean that even their life of pain wasn't a waste. I believe that things happen for a reason.

Looking at the bigger picture, I can compare DP and DR to some illnesses that are much worse in life and see that it isn't severe suffering. I am lucky to have had it and not something far worse, and it has made me into the person that I am today. Sure it was truly horrible sometimes, sure it made me want to kill myself in the moments where i just wasn't thinking... but DP and DR were one of the many lessons I will go through in life, that I am grateful for to have happen to me.


----------



## Wallace (Jun 15, 2013)

I do not believe that saying "that which doesn't kill us, makes us stronger." That is the biggest bunch of crap. That which doesn't kill us, makes us want to kill ourselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Wallace said:


> I do not believe that saying "that which doesn't kill us, makes us stronger." That is the biggest bunch of crap. That which doesn't kill us, makes us want to kill ourselves.


But we chose that - the situation didn't. If a situation kills you, it kills you. If a situation in itself doesn't kill you, but makes you want to kill yourself, then you don't HAVE to do that. And then everything beyond that point makes you stronger.

I could have killed myself when I was in the depths of DP and rumination, when I really wanted to, but I didn't. Little did I know at that time that I was going to recover so soon after. Wouldn't that have been a mistake!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Wallace said:


> I do not believe that saying "that which doesn't kill us, makes us stronger." That is the biggest bunch of crap. That which doesn't kill us, makes us want to kill ourselves.


That which doesn't kill us often leaves wounds

People can 'fluff' that and say how much better they are. And it is good to learn and to make the best of a situation. But in the end, *people want to be healthy and strong* - physically, mentally, emotionally, and spiritually.


----------



## Wallace (Jun 15, 2013)

This is a great question.

I'm of the conclusion that there isn't a God the way people think of God. If there is, he needs fired. There is way too much suffering on this planet.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Wallace said:


> This is a great question.
> 
> I'm of the conclusion that there isn't a God the way people think of God. If there is, he needs fired. There is way too much suffering on this planet.


The curious part of suffering is that 99% of it comes from humans themselves ... most sickness, poverty, starvation, war, murder, rape, child abuse, car crashes, theft, drink-until-you-puke, etc.


----------



## Wallace (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

It really bothers me how I only see atheists on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

This is like asking why would God give us bones if they can be broken.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

This is like asking why would God let me fall off my bike when I started practicing without training wheels.


----------



## scaredofdpdhelp (Jul 17, 2013)

Delicate said:


> The whole why does God let us suffer thing I have never really understood. If there was no suffering, you wouldn't be able to appreciate all the good things in life, you wouldn't be able to learn lessons and life wouldn't be the journey that it is. Of course, there are some people who suffer for most of their life, and that is unfair, but I do believe that they are here for a reason even if their life consists of suffering every hour of every day. Those people may cause miracles in other people's lives just by knowing their story, which would mean that even their life of pain wasn't a waste. I believe that things happen for a reason.
> Looking at the bigger picture, I can compare DP and DR to some illnesses that are much worse in life and see that it isn't severe suffering. I am lucky to have had it and not something far worse, and it has made me into the person that I am today. Sure it was truly horrible sometimes, sure it made me want to kill myself in the moments where i just wasn't thinking... but DP and DR were one of the many lessons I will go through in life, that I am grateful for to have happen to me.


Only one thing and I wish you no more bad things in life. But since when, "just' cause you've been through too much suffering in life, doesn't mean you won't have to face more inner or external challenges? I mean life itself or simple human beings will always be there to screw your existence or even yourself? That doesn't mean that you or I are exempt from other bad stuff.


----------



## scaredofdpdhelp (Jul 17, 2013)

Fearless said:


> When a baby borns, it is torture, but in the end it makes sense, because life is beautiful. DP is torture, but if you make it you'll see why it was neccessary.


"If you make it" < You said it.


----------



## scaredofdpdhelp (Jul 17, 2013)

Wallace said:


> I do not believe that saying "that which doesn't kill us, makes us stronger." That is the biggest bunch of crap. That which doesn't kill us, makes us want to kill ourselves.


You are tremendously right about this one even made me laugh, cause it's so true.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

scaredofdpdhelp said:


> You are tremendously right about this one even made me laugh, cause it's so true.


No it's not. Being suicidal makes you want to kill yourself. You can't just sit through life expecting everything to be handed to you on a silver plate. Some things you have to work for. Some things you have to suffer for. You get smarter. You get wiser. You go through shit that makes you look back and say "I didn't think I was gonna make it, but now that I did, if faced under the worse circumstances I'd be able to take care of myself."


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


Depends on your definition of 'dead'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> Depends on your definition of 'dead'.


And 'alive'.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Actually we all chose to go thru DP before we were born, I believe every human being chooses a series of lessons they wish to learn and go thru when they contract to be on earth..apparently we choose who our parents will be, everything that happens to us we agree upon.

I truly believe dpdr is an evolutionary process to become a really strong person with a big heart and brave coz that's what u will be like once u get out the other side


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

..


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Le Chat said:


> At some point in his/her life, everyone suffers. I feel the worst suffering is having a problem with one's mind -- any kind of problem.


Can't agree more. Issues with the mind, I believe, are the epitome of human suffering. Especially something like DP. You are in literal purgatory. You see reality but you cannot reach it, whilst feeling the lashes of inanity whip at your heels. I'd give anything to relinquish me of my torment. I see my friends, and they talk to me passionately about the things we used to love together. All I can do now is manage a fake smile and reminisce on the times we shared.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

yosemitedome said:


> Can't agree more. Issues with the mind, I believe, are the epitome of human suffering. Especially something like DP. You are in literal purgatory. You see reality but you cannot reach it, whilst feeling the lashes of inanity whip at your heels. I'd give anything to relinquish me of my torment. I see my friends, and they talk to me passionately about the things we used to love together. All I can do now is manage a fake smile and reminisce on the times we shared.


This is what's wrong, you think you have some kind of mystical disease.


----------



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

We all have the ability to heal from trauma the same way we heal from a cut. WE are the reason that we have not overcome "DP." It's up to each and every one of us to find out that reason why. Once you find out the reason you've found the key. And the second step is opening the door, but in order to open the door.. you must feel the pain.


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm glad I never have to think about this question.


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

On a much smaller scale, there are numerous instances in which we voluntarily endure temporary discomfort or even pain for some greater long term benefit- labor, exercise, childbirth, etc.

On a much larger scale- that is, larger than our lifetimes- perhaps there is a greater long term benefit to our suffering on Earth. If you believe in God, then some sort of greater scheme would seem quite likely actually. All WE can see and remember is the time between our birth and our death on Earth. So we'll just have to wait and see what happens after that.

If you are an atheist, this answer wouldn't be sufficient, but of course then OP's question would be totally invalid anyway.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

There's no such thing as god, end of story.


----------



## .Emma (May 5, 2011)

sydneylondon said:


> There's no such thing as god, end of story.


God exists in the minds of the people who have commented here, and he exists in the minds of many other people worldwide. You can't disprove God's existence- just as I cannot prove His existence.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

This is like asking why would God give us bones if they can be broken.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

.Emma said:


> God exists in the minds of the people who have commented here, and he exists in the minds of many other people worldwide. You can't disprove God's existence- just as I cannot prove His existence.


Understood and agreed. But it is my/an answere to the question.


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

Everybody has lessons to learn in life in some way.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

.Emma said:


> God exists in the minds of the people who have commented here, and he exists in the minds of many other people worldwide. You can't disprove God's existence- just as I cannot prove His existence.


shut up with your theist propaganda, its pathetic...


----------



## .Emma (May 5, 2011)

AMUNT said:


> shut up with your theist propaganda, its pathetic...


Ha, fuck off. how is it 'theist propaganda'? Are you retarded? 
I'm not a Christian and I don't believe in God. I never said I did. I was merely stating that no one can prove or disprove God's existence. You're quite obviously a tit, so don't tell me to shut up. 
TIT


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> Why would he want only a select few of individuals suffer with these conditions? I'm not saying god isn't real, but if he is real I don't see why he'd let this happen.


Call me weird or whatever, but I personally don't think we can blame God or the devil for everything that happens. If we have free will, can we not use that to inflict pain due to our sadistic and cruel nature, even on ourselves?


----------



## Jordy678 (Mar 31, 2014)

Religion is man's vision of God. We don't know the answers, but based on spiritual interactions from Earth, I feel we have enough evidence to firmly believe in an afterlife. Religion is good for some people and helps them through tough times, but with so many different religions, we can't take any of them too literally. If God really did interact with us and send us his vision of life, we would not have so many different ones. I believe his vision is for us to find out once we enter the afterlife. I believe Jesus existed (I was once Catholic) but I do not believe he was a descendant from heaven who was the son of God. I feel he was a prophet who may have had some spiritual experience and developed a "theory"/religion. Just my two cents.


----------



## Jordy678 (Mar 31, 2014)

I also don't believe in the devil or hell. Religion teaches such intolerance. (The fact that some people actually still believe homosexuals are going to hell is absolutely ridiculous and is why I abstain from religion). I think good morals are innate in humans and if reincarnation is infact how life works (I'm agnostic) then it would make sense as people would learn from past mistakes or "sins". This forum is a great example of how our minds can go crazy and people can lose touch with reality and commit "sins". These people are just simply troubled. Obviously, it is a terrible thing to do, but we don't know what goes on in the minds of some. I know myself what are good morals and what not to do, but we never know what may go on inside of someones mind.


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

everyone watch


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

religion is just politics, there is no god but you can believe anything you want, thats ok....


----------



## thisisawersome (Apr 27, 2014)

If you are looking for something good from having DR/DP, I think I have some.

I believe that to recover from DR/DP you have to actively awaken your inner self again, like an engine you need to start,

and for that to be easier you want to have good circumstances to wake up to,

and because of that I am dealing with my deamons, destroying my fears and going through all the things I dont like, telling people what I really want to tell them and so on,

In that way DR/DP have probably made my emotional life better then it would have been.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

mmrrlla said:


> What god?Why not allah? Or Jahve?What makes your god real and others fake?NOTHING


This is a very irrational statement since god is someone different to everyone. In eastern countries his name might be Allah, some people might don't believe at all. But I don't think anyone here said that there is only one and that others are fake. 
Additionally, since the godly characters only exist because people believe they do, the adjective "fake" is very out of place.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

-


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Then there is always Evolution ...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

No one can serve two masters ...

Here's a little devil for you


----------

